# where to start ?



## darkangel (May 31, 2012)

i dont know where to start on this i get strange looks of people when i tell them what i do for a living as its not the usual female job  what i want to know is how do you get qualifications changed over to like the equivalant to aus? i have 5 qualifications in welding tig /mig/ mma levels 1,2 & 3 and 2 qualifications in engineering i love tig welding alloy is my fav and really want to get back into it just unsure where to start any advice? big thanks


----------



## splitvocal1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi

I've been out here for 2 years now. Just got pr. I'm a welder stroke engineer. Didn't bother getting tickets swapped over to Australian equivalent. Just went in and showed then what I can do. Might be the best way!!


----------

